# Deconstruct / construct new shed



## havasu (Jun 4, 2010)

Here is my rebuild thread on a small 5' x 8' shed. After my garage rebuild, my wife found it difficult to park her car in the garage without coming close to the steel cabinets. I also found when I needed anything from the cabinets, I had to ask her to move her car out to access the cabinets. For these reasons, I decided to move the cabinets to my existing storage shed, which is just around the corner of the garage. As I surveyed the shed, my foot fell through the floor, and I discovered termites have had a feast, requiring me to rebuild from the ground up. Here is a picture of the existing shed....






These are the storage cabinets I want to remove from the garage....





This is what the shed looks like now, after removal of the rotten wood......





Here is another angle of the roof line, which is the only thing the termites did not eat....





The following two pics are where the subterranian termites were having a field day, and after applying 18 gallons of poison... 









This is the existing wiring for the shed, so I can install a few overhead lights and a plug for other needs....





Tomorrow I have a crew coming over to sawcut some of the sidewalk, dig a footing, and pouring about one cubic yard of concrete for the floor. The guy I selected does great work (my son used him for some concrete work) and was almost as cheap as me doing it myself. I'm considering having him rebuild the walls with concrete blocks for more safety and security because a few cabinets hold all my reloading supplies, gunpowder, and extra ammunition. 

Anyone have other ideas?


----------



## havasu (Jun 4, 2010)

I just went out and purchased a new "energy star" 6 panel 30" steel door and a 12" x 24" "energy star" low "E" slit type sliding window, to allow some much needed light into the shed. And since both items are "energy star" rated, there is a 30% federal tax discount.


----------



## havasu (Jul 17, 2010)

Well, a few weeks later, the termite proof shed is finished. Constructed with rebar, concrete blocks and concrete footing.  This picture was the final day of construction, where the stucco was added to the exterior.


----------



## havasu (Jul 17, 2010)

Taken tonight with new exterior paint. 






Interior shot showing storage for earthquake supplies, generator, shotgun reloading equipment, and other flammables.


----------



## rustywrangler (Jul 19, 2010)

Very nice my friend, very nice.  AND secure.


----------



## 1977Impala (Jul 19, 2010)

Good deal man..My shed pays for itself almost everyday with me not having to trip over lawn and garden crap and the riding mower and genaral stuff I just don't use very often in my garage.


----------



## havasu (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks for the comments. I can now officially strike that off of my 26 page "honey doo" list!


----------



## mustanggarage (Jul 19, 2010)

26 pages?  she must have given you the readers digest version,or maybe volume one?


----------



## havasu (Jul 19, 2010)

Yeah, I've found that once I scratch off a chore, it has already been replaced with five more...."Wommenz....can be a real PITA."


----------



## mustanggarage (Jul 26, 2010)

btw the shed looks great.


----------



## thomask (Sep 1, 2010)

Super space planning and organization there.

I bet that did free up some nice floor space.:thumbsup:

How about an after picture of the garage.


----------



## havasu (Sep 1, 2010)

Once I empty the rolling cabinets and give the epoxy floor a coat of gloss....and maybe install a stainless steel sink with a granite top on the washer and dryer....and install my "Garage Retreat" sticker, I'll post more pics.


----------



## siddle (Apr 5, 2011)

I do agree to that. It really looks amazing. Nice plan and quick work.


----------

